# Rabbits eating grass



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

Hey all,

I noticed I have some wild rabbits in the nearby woods going to my lawn and eating my grass and leaving droppings all over my backyard. Anyone have any suggestions on what I can do to keep them away?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2018)

Free fertilizer I have rabbits visit my backyard all the time. They really don't bother the lawn much


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

I had that problem right after we installed our sod. I left the dog outside for a while and let her out now anytime they are back there. They were leaving huge bare spots in fresh sod.

My yard is surrounded by a cinder block fence so ymmv


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Damn rabbits ate 2 of my rose bushes.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I haven't found anything to keep them away either, so I'm interested in this thread. However, I have noticed that they prefer tall grass. So they'll stay in neighboring lots if those lots are a little overgrown.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I have had issues with them eating flowers before.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Sam23 said:


> I have had issues with them eating flowers before.


I caught a neighbor from an adjoining neighborhood releasing a rabbit from a humane trap in front of our entry. The Damn rabbit ran straight towards the neighborhood. :evil: As @wardconnor would say, It was a real pisser offer!!!

Now, we only plant rabbit resistant flowers such as Joseph's Coat and SunPatiens. They will mow through pansies.


----------



## Turf Jitsu (May 2, 2018)

Saw this today. Check it out for those interested.

https://youtu.be/6qmBmKGxiRE


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

Rabbits make for a really good dinner, just FYI. So if you can capture them...


----------

